# Reef tank cycling question



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,
Been setting up my first salt water tank after several years with freshwater tanks. I have a Fluval evo 13.5g, and have live sand and 30% cured live rock, and 70% dry rock.

It has been going for 4 weeks now, and foolishly I didn't test the water until last week. Since then I have tested it three times, each with the same readings:

Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5

So, it appears to be stable, but I am not sure if it has actually cycled yet. Is there a way to know this?

I don't want to buy a fish or CUC until I am certain. Any advice much appreciated!

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is fully cycled, you should have 0 ammonia. The live rock should be absorbing this. If the LR was not fully cycled before you picked it up, it may be still cycling.

Are you sure your Ammonia test is still good? Maybe get your water tested with a different test kit and see if the results are the same.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

Cycling a saltwater tank may take a while, from few weeks to as long as two months. 
You can add bacteria. The use of bacteria is one of the quickest, surest ways to cycle your saltwater tank relatively quickly. The presence of bacteria speeds up the process of cycling your saltwater tank.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Be very patient with saltwater nothing good ever happens when u rush it 
The live rock probably has some die off causing ammonia just let it do it’s thing for another 3-4 week id say


----------

